# Prolaryn Gel Vocal Cord Medialization L8607 2016 New HCPCS Code



## coffee2day (Aug 9, 2016)

Has anyone had luck billing L8607 for prolaryn gel for vocal cord injection new for 2016? 

We have a provider performing this procedure in the office / clinic setting, and C1878 is being denied. 

Thank you,


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 10, 2016)

C codes are Temporary Hospital Outpatient PPS codes so they would not be billed in an office or clinic setting. You would use the L code. The payer I work for covers the L code.


----------



## coffee2day (Aug 10, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> C codes are Temporary Hospital Outpatient PPS codes so they would not be billed in an office or clinic setting. You would use the L code. The payer I work for covers the L code.



Thank you !


----------

